# Proxy Wars Episode ONE - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey kids, new comics!! Over at Geek Nation tours have been kind enough to yank me out of game-comic retirement and into a little comic called Proxy Wars. You can find it under the “geekdom” tab on their site. It’s only three strips old but we’re having funwith it. Hope you all do too. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

i loved your comic and was crying when it was over


----------

